# Watermelon Lemonade



## supervman (Aug 9, 2008)

While it isn't smoked it TIS THE SEASON! :) 

*Watermelon Lemonade*

*Yield: *1 serving

*3/4 cup seedless watermelon chunks, frozen*

*2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice*

*1 tablespoon Splenda*

*1/2 cup ice*

*1 cup sparkling water*

*Combine all ingredients in a blender; process until smooth. *

*Note: for those of you over the age of 21 you may consider adding what I call "Vitamin V" :)


----------



## lasersguru (Aug 17, 2008)

Your post rocks!


----------

